# Need help re Web Design tools



## Puzzler (Mar 10, 2014)

I have been designing my web sites on my XP desktop using old Dreamweaver s/w (mx 2004 V7.0.1) and it has worked well for me.  But Now that MS says it will no longer support XP, I may have to switch my development work to my Win7 laptop.  But , guess what- my Dreamweaver s/w will not run under Win7.

So, my problem is should I spend 300+$ for a newer version of Dreamweaver or look for a new tool?  If there are any web designers in the group I would greatly appreciate your import as to any tool that you would recommend.  You can see my websites at www.gastonco.com  and see the level of my expertise.
Thanks !!!   GerryG


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2014)

Just as an aside in looking at your coding, I would say you might want to consider adding "ALT" and "TITLE" tags to all of your images.

Have you ever considered using WordPress? I have 24 websites that I've developed using that platform and it's MUCH easier than Dreamweaver, and no problems with updating. You don't have to have a blog to use WordPress, either - you can have a straight website - and the functionality you can add is pretty much limitless.

Here's a few of my sites that you can check out to see how different they can be:

Philstivus
SifuPhil
Philip Bonifonte
Tokin' Times

If WordPress isn't appealing and you want to stick with straight HTML coding then you might check out HTML-Kit - I've used it for years and it's a great little coding program. They have a free version as well as a paid one.


----------



## Puzzler (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi SifuPhil,  Thanks for the good advice. Looking at your websites I see that I am a oldtime novice.  Great work !!!  The layout of our sites look similar to that of new member RedTea's site- very professional and journalistic.

WordPress sounds like what I need.  I'll check it out.  Thanks again. GerryG


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2014)

Puzzler said:


> I have been designing my web sites on my XP desktop using old Dreamweaver s/w (mx 2004 V7.0.1) and it has worked well for me.  But Now that MS says it will no longer support XP, I may have to switch my development work to my Win7 laptop.  But , guess what- my Dreamweaver s/w will not run under Win7.
> 
> So, my problem is should I spend 300+$ for a newer version of Dreamweaver or look for a new tool?  If there are any web designers in the group I would greatly appreciate your import as to any tool that you would recommend.  You can see my websites at www.gastonco.com  and see the level of my expertise.
> Thanks !!!   GerryG



Hi Puzzler, 

I loved using Dreamweaver, and if you want to "try" something for fun to see if that might fit your needs, I use a "free" alternative to Dreamweaver called Kompozer. Not a free trial, free software. You can download it here http://download.cnet.com/KompoZer/3000-10247_4-10655200.html which is a site I've been using for years and never any viral problems with my downloads.  It is for XP, I checked that for you.

I have yet to "not" find an alternative (usually free) for any expensive software package.  If you used something like Fireworks from Adobe, man have they got an awesome alternative called Inskape.  It's also free.  You are talkin my language now and would love to know if you end up trying the Kompozer Quanta Plus and Aptana look good to me, but I haven't actually tried them

 Wordpress is a good program, getting better all the time, I just always like the freedom of using DW.  But I am not as familiar with Wordpress, it may have way more to it than I know  Denise

PS I think there are 10 alternatives to Dreamweaver on this page Puzzler http://www.onextrapixel.com/2013/06/18/10-best-alternatives-to-adobe-dreamweaver/


----------



## Puzzler (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi NWLADY,
Thanks for your advice re Komposer s/w.  The name sounded familiar and so I checked my computer and lo-and-behold I have a copy v0.7.10 which dates back to '07 or '08. I can't remember why I never used it.  I guess back then I was coding a simple website using native HTML.

I ran it and could not find any Update option.  I did find this on Wikipedia-"
*KompoZer* is an open source WYSIWYG HTML editor based on the now-discontinued Nvu editor. KompoZer is maintained as a community-driven fork, and is a project on Sourceforge.

 As of June 2013 the current pre-release was KompoZer 0.8 beta 3, released February 2010, using Gecko  1.8.1. The stable version was 0.7.10, released in August 2007. The only  regular developer said in June 2011 that development "is stalled at the  moment".

The download at SourceForge identifies the s/w as ...Win 32, so I will download the V0,8b3 on my Win7 machine and see it it runs under 32 bit mode.

Thanks so much for the info.  Have a happy day !!  GerryG


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok Gerry, I'm not as up on it all as Phil and yourself, but wanted to alert you just in case  Denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey, you and Gerry have me tromped on the Komposer - I remember seeing it years ago but for whatever reason I got lured into using WordPress and that's been my main focus for years now. 

I think whatever you choose you just have to use it long enough so that it will do what you want it to do without headaches. I've been told that I "should" be using Photoshop, and I did try it, but it's way too complex for what I have to do. My simple little graphics program does everything I need, takes up little space and there's virtually no learning curve.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2014)

man, I tried photoshop too, way too much and I still use photoscape or paint.net for 99.9% of my graphic stuff.  I tinker with GIMP but it get's a little tricky for me


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 11, 2014)

You tinker with gimps?

Boy ... and they call ME weird ... :mask:


----------



## LogicsHere (Mar 14, 2014)

You can download from Microsoft free their ExpressionWeb 4. To best of my knowledge that should work on Win 7.


----------



## LogicsHere (Mar 14, 2014)

I read recently that WordPress has some security issues. As I don't use it myself, I really didn't read further. I'm still using FrontPage 2003 which works with Win7.  I could actually use notepad as I hand-code most of my stuff anyway, but Frontpage allows me to see what it looks like without me having to reopen the file using IE.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2014)

LogicsHere said:


> I read recently that WordPress has some security issues. As I don't use it myself, I really didn't read further. I'm still using FrontPage 2003 which works with Win7.  I could actually use notepad as I hand-code most of my stuff anyway, but Frontpage allows me to see what it looks like without me having to reopen the file using IE.



I think the current problems that WordPress is experiencing are from the hackers forcing their way through the sign-in page by running username/password combinations.

Unfortunately, even in this day and age, many people still use "Admin" as their username and "Password" for their password. 

There are actually quite a few plug-ins that are freely available that can secure a WordPress installation and lock it down pretty tight, but it's like any other form of security - you have to know they exist and you have to use them.

I used FrontPage for a while and I really enjoyed it - it was a great program.


----------



## frankyever (Mar 17, 2014)

wordpress.com is a good start if you want to do it all for free, with a predesign template.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 17, 2014)

I agree Frank, I have a blog I've never done anything with on Wordpress.com, it is easy to put something together, and from what I've read, .org has lots of bells and whistles.  We have the choices, that's for sure.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2014)

frankyever said:


> wordpress.com is a good start if you want to do it all for free, with a predesign template.



Don't forget to mention that there are approximately *10,000* pre-designed templates at this point ... and if you don't like any of those you can get a "sandbox" theme to design it yourself. 

Not a WordPress employee or affiliate - just an enthusiastic fan-boy.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 17, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Don't forget to mention that there are approximately *10,000* pre-designed templates at this point ... and if you don't like any of those you can get a "sandbox" theme to design it yourself.
> 
> Not a WordPress employee or affiliate - just an enthusiastic fan-boy.



Wow, they have that many now.  That reminds me of how much trouble I have with design.  Even picking a predesigned template.  I would like to learn the secret of picking my design, and leaving it that way.  I'm the same with writing a story.  I keep picking it to pieces, instead of saying "I'm done, let's see if it flies".  Oh yes, and when I was a shopper of clothing, don't give me too many choices of dresses either  I'll end up with a pair of jeans hwell:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2014)

When it comes to themes and templates for websites and blogs I have S.O.S. - Shiny Object Syndrome. I always want the next great thing, and in setting it up I usually mess up my site. Then I cuss and fuss and muss a bit, get it fixed up, and then a sexy new theme walks past me, and I'm a goner.

Those WordPress themes - they're SUCH teases!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, that's what I have, its always feels better to at least know what it is that you havelayful:  Thank you Dr. Phil


----------



## Puzzler (Mar 18, 2014)

HI Folks,
Thanks for all the suggestions about the need to replace my old Dreamweaver s/w (MX 2004 V7.0) so that I can run under Win7.  We sure have some great web design pros in this forum group, thanks a lot.

As it turns out i do not have to go to a new design package right now- My old Dreamweaver does run on my Win 7 Home Premium (32bit/64bit). I tried it out on one of my web designs and it worked fine.  I even updated the version to 2004MX V7,0,1).

So I will wait to move to a new pkg until such time as I will attempt to build a sophisticated site.  RE design templates- this old DW does contain some and I have used them in the past.

FYI - Win7 tip -  To run XP programs under Win7- 
Click on the following in sequence-  Start > Control Panel > Programs > Program & Features
Then select ‘Run programs made for previous version of Windows’
In the dropdown list select the entry ‘Not Listed’, then click the [ Browse ] button.
On the Win Explorer screen select the folder and the executable file and then Click OK.

Have a Happy Day, Puzzler


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2014)

Great Puzzler, 

good to know you got the info you wanted to gather') Denise


----------



## holdtightholder (Apr 6, 2014)

I'd recommend trying Weebly.com.   Lots of features and very easy to use.  Worth a look see.


----------



## Virginia (May 28, 2014)

Another fan of WordPress weighing in. I think WordPress now accounts for something like 25% of all new sites being built. The good news -- there's lots of support, new themes and new plug-ins being created for it every day. The bad news, because it's so popular all the people out there with nothing better to do are now trying to hack into it . . . There are some obvious steps to take to protect your site -- like SifuPhil says, not using "Admin" as your log-in the first one!  Also, in just the past couple of months two strong new security plug-ins have come out, and both are free.


----------

